# GET BIT Rod Building Supply - NEW SHIPPING RATES! FREE OVER $95!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We have lowered our shipping rates to make it even easier to take advantage of our Awesome Pre - Black Friday Sales!

CRAZY LOW SHIPPING !! Please take advantage of the offer and let us know how much you like the new rates. If the response is good enough, we may keep it that low! If anything shows up incorrectly please put a note in the comment box and we will make the correction. 

We sincerely thank you for supporting Get Bit Outdoors!

Retail customers
3.95 For orders under $15.00
6.95 For orders between $15.00 and $95.00
**FREE for all orders over $95
Oversize fee has been cut in half! Now just $5 to ship blanks under 8'

Wholesale Customers
3.95 For orders under $15.00
6.95 For orders between $15.00 and $500
**FREE for all orders over $500
Oversize fee has been cut in half! Now just $5 to ship blanks under 8'

Don't forget you only have a few more days left for: Coupon Code: PreBF 
25% off United Composite Blanks 
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/blanks/united-composites.html

25% off U-40 products
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/supplies-rod-decor/u-40-rod-bond.html

We only have a few NFC blanks left at 55% off 
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/blanks/north-fork-composites/north-fork-clearance-sale.html

Magogany kits for $19.00!!
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/rod-building-kits/mahogany-graphite-blank-kits.html


----------

